# [Wet Thumb Forum]-DIY 3d background



## greylock (Aug 28, 2004)

I would like to try to make a 3d background using plaster of paris. (I have a 20 gallon freshwater community tank) I know that plaster can affect water parameters so it is not adviseable to put plaster in a freshwater tank. What I would like to know is if mounting the plaster on a thin piece of styrofoam then coating the whole thing with some sort of transparent acrylic sealant would make it "safe" (meaning not affect either water parameters or the health of the fish). Anyone know the answer to this or better yet, know of a specific product which can be used? Thanks.


----------



## greylock (Aug 28, 2004)

I would like to try to make a 3d background using plaster of paris. (I have a 20 gallon freshwater community tank) I know that plaster can affect water parameters so it is not adviseable to put plaster in a freshwater tank. What I would like to know is if mounting the plaster on a thin piece of styrofoam then coating the whole thing with some sort of transparent acrylic sealant would make it "safe" (meaning not affect either water parameters or the health of the fish). Anyone know the answer to this or better yet, know of a specific product which can be used? Thanks.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Skip the plaster of paris. Its is just a recipe for disaster.

Instead I would suggest using the styrofoam with an out layer of fiberglass. Its not hard to do and its not that expensive. Getting the color right is the hardest part. Search in the forums there are several examples.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Jay's DIY Background Thread


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

James, havn't heard from you in a while! When are you going to share with us current tank photos? What have you been doing lately with your tanks?


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Regrettably not much.
A) work has been killer lately
B) When I moved into the new house tha tanks went downstairs and its been a big case of out of site .. out of mind. I have plans to finish the basement with an office/show room but until I get it complete the tanks have suffered

Last night I committed to getting active again and to start the tanks going full bore for new pictures.

I will also start the framing and insulating for the downstairs which will keep me in touch with the tanks again.


----------



## mudboy (Nov 29, 2004)

nice site james. good documentation of your tank's progress. are you going to get more posted anytime soon?


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Trying ... I've been negligent for a while.


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

I have been thinking about making a background for my 55 gallon tank. The first thing I thought about doing was making something out of styro foam like jays, and building all my equipment into it, but I do not have that much room in my 55 gallon to make something look really good. The tank is only a foot from the front to the back. I remeber seeing a site a while back where this guy made a wall of moss. He used some kind of mesh, kinda like a window screen. I also noticed on http://fish.silver-fox.us/ he used corkboard for his background which looks pretty cool. I am going to use the corkboard or the mesh and try it out in one of my fry tanks just to see how it comes out.


----------

